# Ford V10 6.8L engine spark plugs



## Joe Dolby (Dec 21, 2010)

Can anyone let me know the proper way to get at these plugs?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 21, 2010)

Re: Ford V10 6.8L engine spark plugs

Probably if you read Ford's SOP...it will say remove the CAB!!...That is how you do a lot with the Diesel engine...no joke...


----------



## C Nash (Dec 21, 2010)

Re: Ford V10 6.8L engine spark plugs

Joe, what type ford  do you have.  On my HR you just remove the engine cover.  Need more info.


----------



## Triple E (Dec 21, 2010)

Re: Ford V10 6.8L engine spark plugs





> Grandview Trailer Sa - 12/21/2010 3:43 PM Probably if you read Ford's SOP...it will say remove the CAB!!...That is how you do a lot with the Diesel engine...no joke...



When did Ford come out with plugs in their diesel engine. Oh, must be the frost plug.  :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 21, 2010)

Re: Ford V10 6.8L engine spark plugs

Seriously, to work on the Diesel engine, Ford says take the Cab off.  6 bolts and 4 wiring harnesses...lift it off.  The way they like to pack the "under the hood area"........


----------



## C Nash (Dec 21, 2010)

Re: Ford V10 6.8L engine spark plugs

My 6.8 V10 is a gas engine.  Never seen a V10 diesel.  Am I missing something?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 21, 2010)

Re: Ford V10 6.8L engine spark plugs



NO, I am just doing a fun compairson.......

Ford's SOP....standard operating procedure....says to remove the CAB to do LOTS of work on the Diesel engine....The guy asked how to get to the spark plugs....if you can't get to the plugs from the top...maybe taking the cab off will work.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 21, 2010)

Re: Ford V10 6.8L engine spark plugs

Ken, kind of like on some chevy trucks fuel pump replace.  Easier to remove the bed than drop the tank :laugh: I knew what you were saying


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 21, 2010)

Re: Ford V10 6.8L engine spark plugs

I agree with you Nash...have replaced a few pumps.....    Some manufactures even put a access in the truck bed..they all should.


----------



## Triple E (Dec 21, 2010)

Re: Ford V10 6.8L engine spark plugs



> Grandview Trailer Sa - 12/21/2010 6:28 PM
> 
> NO, I am just doing a fun compairson.......
> 
> Ford's SOP....standard operating procedure....says to remove the CAB to do LOTS of work on the Diesel engine....The guy asked how to get to the spark plugs....if you can't get to the plugs from the top...maybe taking the cab off will work.



I know Ken, I just don't ever get a chance to give you a hard time. :approve:


----------

